# Delex by Delta?



## fhrace

Can anyone help me with this faucet? Needs new cartridges as the cold side seems to stick down. I can't seem to find anything on the internet that will help me out. All I know is that underneath it says delex by delta I think.


----------



## futz

fhrace said:


> Can anyone help me with this faucet? Needs new cartridges as the cold side seems to stick down. I can't seem to find anything on the internet that will help me out. All I know is that underneath it says delex by delta I think.


I haven't seen a Delex in many many years. But that looks more like a Waltec body with different (Delex?) handles (Masco owns them both, right?). Maybe different carts too, since it has a Delex name on it. I've never seen anything exactly like it before.


----------



## 1703

The delta stem for their faucet is a RP6399.

It may or may not be what you are looking for.

Good luck.


I have, in the past, taken those stems apart and lubed them up to keep them from sticking open.

Best bet is to replace the stems and adjust accordingly.

Or chitcan the metering faucet all together


----------



## SlickRick

The model is 2507 HDF, RP 6399 is a winner!


----------



## fhrace

it is a delex?


----------



## SlickRick

fhrace said:


> it is a delex?


It's Delta/Delex. same same


----------



## Master Mark

*Delex is Delta from the 70s....*



slickrick said:


> It's Delta/Delex. same same


 
Delex was the name that Delta used to for their two handle line way back in the 70s....

Dleta meant the single handle and
Delex for 2 handle hot and cold Kit and lav faucets..


.If that is a spring loaded push button type delex faucet that is a 
very rare one.........to still be in service...


you might have to call Delta directly .


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Master Mark said:


> Delex was the name that Delta used to for their two handle line way back in the 70s....
> 
> Dleta meant the single handle and
> Delex for 2 handle hot and cold Kit and lav faucets..
> 
> 
> *.If that is a spring loaded push button type delex faucet that is* a
> very rare one.........to still be in service...
> 
> 
> you might have to call Delta directly .


 

Take that cold side apart, check the spring, if it isn't broken, take the cap or small throwaway glass and dip that stem in muriatic acid, let it burn off any calcium. If that's the culprit, the acid will clean it where you can't, back to original.


----------



## Flyin Brian

fhrace said:


> Can anyone help me with this faucet? Needs new cartridges as the cold side seems to stick down. I can't seem to find anything on the internet that will help me out. All I know is that underneath it says delex by delta I think.
> 
> View attachment 4730


I have this exact same faucet new still in box sitting on a shelf in the shop for sale, it is the Delta # 2507-HDF spring loaded,send me a private message if your intrested.


----------



## SlickRick

Flyin Brian said:


> I have this exact same faucet new still in box sitting on a shelf in the shop for sale, it is the Delta # 2507-HDF spring loaded,send me a private message if your intrested.


Damn, The odds of that are like getting hit by a bolt of lightning!


----------



## TheMaster

slickrick said:


> Damn, The odds of that are like getting hit by a bolt of lightning!


 Its not the metered one but here a new old stock delta delex faucet from back in the day. I keep it on my dresser in my bedroom as a tribute to simple function and I like how the candlelight flickers through the glass handles...it really sets the mood.:laughing:


----------



## Flyin Brian

slickrick said:


> Damn, The odds of that are like getting hit by a bolt of lightning!


LOL,ya i have alot of "odds n ends" .


----------



## fhrace

thats great


----------

